# bobcat in dump truck



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

i just got a new bobcat and im wondering if i can use a dump truck f350 and transport it in the box use ramps to unload the i dont need a tag a long and i do long contracs and then i can use the same truck to haul away the snow as the bobcat


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

What kinda bobcat are we talking here?

Unless its one of those walk behind ones or something along the size of a S70 I wouldn't suggest it. And I wouldn't want anything to do with driving it up and down ramps that high.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Like this?!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

got-h2o;1087491 said:


> Like this?!


Wow did you see how far that truck rolled while loading? If that's an auto, in park, I wonder how long it's going to last!


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

fargotruckman;1087472 said:


> i just got a new bobcat and im wondering if i can use a dump truck f350 and transport it in the box use ramps to unload the i dont need a tag a long and i do long contracs and then i can use the same truck to haul away the snow as the bobcat


In one word: No


----------



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

its a old 553 is that to big to haul like that


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

What is the gross weight of the truck? What does it weigh with all of your snow removal gear, a full tank of fuel and a driver?

The difference between the two weights is how much you can haul without being over weight. The 553 has an operating weight of 3,700 lbs. I think the truck will be overweight.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The ramps are one thing. The weight is another, and the real issue. I have a 3,000# compactor that I will occasionally put in the back of my F350. It's about the limit for that truck. Mine Is an SRW model so maybe a dually can handle a little more but not that much more. I'm not sure, but I would guess that a 553 is about 5,000#. In short, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

not only are you going to be overweight, but how are you going to tie it down??????

as someone said earlier


no


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

resounding NO!!! on a 1 ton truck, you are way over weight, and that machine is going to move around while being loaded/unloaded etc. the minimal truck you could use would be a 3 ton. As far as driving it up i see people doing it around here all the time, even saw a guy with a rig on his skidsteer where he uses a picker to lift it up onto his tandem.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Ummmm, NO! Buy a trailer!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

What year F-350? A 2011 F350 has a maximum payload capacity of 4135 lbs. Now, you would definitely rip the tailgate off if you put ramps on it and tried to drive up it, but, the truck could handle the load in some cases.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JDiepstra;1087685 said:


> What year F-350? A 2011 F350 has a maximum payload capacity of 4135 lbs. Now, you would definitely rip the tailgate off if you put ramps on it and tried to drive up it, but, the truck could handle the load in some cases.


it isn't so much the load IMO but what is going to happen to that frame when the Skidsteer starts to bounce around when loading and unloading?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

And how are you going to haul snow with a F350? I'm sorry but that isn't going to work either. It would take you a week to move any good size pile.


----------



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

its a f550 my mistake


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I would say if you can get it in there and secure it, go ahead. Good luck.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

got-h2o;1087491 said:


> Like this?!


That is some skill!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I put my Takeuchi in my Peterbilt and that is a little top heavy. I wouldn't put one in a F550. Especially a 8-10' bed.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

fargotruckman;1087472 said:


> i just got a new bobcat and im wondering if i can use a dump truck f350 and transport it in the box use ramps to unload the i dont need a tag a long and i do long contracs and then i can use the same truck to haul away the snow as the bobcat


 This has disaster written all over it. Just buy a trailer, pm me I'll get a friend of mine to sell you one at cost so you dont kill yourself or some one else.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian Young;1087962 said:


> This has disaster written all over it. Just buy a trailer, pm me I'll get a friend of mine to sell you one at cost so you dont kill yourself or some one else.


I too am afraid for his safety, the fact that the question was even asked makes me nervous. Even if its an F550 you still can't haul snow with any efficiency whatsoever.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

The thought of driving a bobcat up or down icy ramps in and out of a 550 is f'ed up enough but i would be more worryed about driving around during storms or wet road conditions with all that weight in a overloaded truck. You know how it is as soon as it starts snowing, everyone wants to drive around and be out on the road when they should just stay home and i'd be afraid i would kill an innocent person (or myself). On a rolloff inside a container is a different story but a mason dump with ramps...i wouldnt chance it.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

It is a 350. You get slack. It is a 550. You don't hear what you want. What next? This is a terrible idea. Call me what you want whether it be cold, callous, mean, or whatever. I don't care if you kill yourself. Please do not put something of that size in a truck and risk the lives of my family or any other innocent victims out there. These sized trucks will simply not haul that kind of weight. Too top heavy for one. Loading/unloading is going to be a serious hazard for another. Even if the truck will fit it, loading/unloading, and transporting in such a manner is going to get somebody hurt. You will be much farther ahead to just pull a trailer with the proper safety chains, and trailer brakes.

A 2400lb pallet of salt is really about the most you would want to safely haul around and it doesn't bounce on pneumatic tires in the bed. Even on certain models, the pallet of salt is probably just a tad on the heavy side.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

First off, we need to know what the gross weight of the 550 is and what the actual weight of the truck is as it sits. Thats the only way to determine of the truck is capable of handling the weight without exceeding the GVWR.

Guys, we are talking about a Bobcat 553 here. It has an operating weight of 3,700 lbs. Thats about the equivalent of 2 yards of dirt. Some guys running around with full v-boxes are approaching 4,000 lbs and they are doing it with 3/4 and 1 tons.

As far as going up and down ramps, whats the problem? I go up and down ramps all storm long with my skids. A good set of 10' ramps and it won't be an issue. As long as the machine can be properly secured and the bed can be pinned down, I say go for it as long as the GVWR is not exceeded.

I don't think it will be noticeably top heavy either. The CG of skid steers is quite low and the machine doesn't weigh that much to begin with. Think about all the times you see a car on a rollback tow truck. Those trucks have the same axle width as a 550 but I don't think the rollback is exceedingly top heavy.

An F-550 has a gross weight rating of up to 19,000 lbs. Unless the truck is over 15,000 lbs empty, he should be able to haul the skid without a problem. As far as hauling snow, why can't he add higher sides to the bed to increase capacity?

Just trying to play devils advocate here guys.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cold_and_tired;1088366 said:


> First off, we need to know what the gross weight of the 550 is and what the actual weight of the truck is as it sits. Thats the only way to determine of the truck is capable of handling the weight without exceeding the GVWR.
> 
> Guys, we are talking about a Bobcat 553 here. It has an operating weight of 3,700 lbs. Thats about the equivalent of 2 yards of dirt. Some guys running around with full v-boxes are approaching 4,000 lbs and they are doing it with 3/4 and 1 tons.
> 
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I've hauled my 5500 # skid in the back of my C4500 with a rugby dump. I'm still under the gvw of the truck. I run the ramps down onto a trailer & support the tailgate & drive off the truck onto the trailer & then to the ground. I don't make a habit of it & wouldn't do it in the winter, but it is possible to do it safely. I do it only if I have to haul the skid & the mini ex to a job. I welded tie downs to the inside of the truck bed. It isn't any different tying it down in the bed as it is to the inside of my dump trailer.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

got-h2o;1087491 said:


> Like this?!


As soon as I read the thread title this video came to mind before I even opened the thread. Glad to see someone posted it already. That video has been around forever but i still laugh everytime I see it. Nuts.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Almost every one here in B.C. hauls there bobcats on f350 or 450's. Some even carry their hoe attachments ( not recomended by me) . DOT and scales only run 4500 K and up here, under that and your on your own. There basic rule is appropiate commercial artisan (not for hire) insurance for your weight and no more than 8000 per axle. Parking is almost always a problem in the city centers on the coast and can be near impossible with an extra 20' of trailer behind you. as such trailers are not very popular. I started in 1982 with a short wheelbase 69 1ton chev with an all steel tilt deck and a 753 bobcat (young and foolish). Let me tell you that rig was a reel handfull specially on icy roads. I "would' not recomend that setup to my worst enemy.Upgraded that one to a long wheel base and although still a bit weak in the brakes handled much better. Ran a f450 for years and was happy but now have a F550 and it hauls even the T190 or 430 mini's with ease.

A small dump can also be usefull for onsite hauling short distances that are just to far for a bobcat to carry but not for long distance.

For sure it's not quite like driving the f450 Super Duty crew cab dually with color matched canopy to the store for milk(can you say useless waste of a good truck?) but your f550 will handle that small bobcat with ease


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

bighornjd;1089249 said:


> As soon as I read the thread title this video came to mind before I even opened the thread. Glad to see someone posted it already. That video has been around forever but i still laugh everytime I see it. Nuts.


wish I could find the link to a video of some cowboys loading a bobcat into a stakeside using two 2X10 for ramps, ended up on the roof.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

cold_and_tired;1088366 said:


> First off, we need to know what the gross weight of the 550 is and what the actual weight of the truck is as it sits. Thats the only way to determine of the truck is capable of handling the weight without exceeding the GVWR.
> 
> Guys, we are talking about a Bobcat 553 here. It has an operating weight of 3,700 lbs. Thats about the equivalent of 2 yards of dirt. Some guys running around with full v-boxes are approaching 4,000 lbs and they are doing it with 3/4 and 1 tons.
> 
> ...


To True, some people are just a fountain of usefull advice.... others...well if you've never tried it.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is my story. A genius friend of mine had a bobcat don't know what size around 5000-6000 lbs machine. Decided to do the same thing with my dump he borrowed. 1990 F 700 30,000 Gvw. Chained the tail gate level drove up a dirt pile , busted the pins on the gate and bent it got the machine up on the truck. Sides were high enough so it did not need to be secured. Truck held the weight fine unloaded it uneventful. The transport cost him over 1200$ to have the gate replaced.I would have hauled it on my trailer for him for nothing. Don't give your self the head ache , buy a 7000 lbs landscape trailer and be done with it


----------

